# Ford 350 Box Truck alignment issues



## pminna (Jan 28, 2006)

I just got my truck back from the tire store. Had two new tires put on . The truck has dual rear tires. I had a front end alignment done due to tire wear after replacing ball joins upper and lower on driver side. I also had the tires rotated. The tire store said they needed to install shim kits to do the alignment. When I got the truck back, it really drove like a truck a lot of extra bouncing around and when I applied the brakes, they would pulse and grab funny nothing like when I dropped it off. I cant' figure out whats wrong with it. It acts like I had leaf springs added and there was no brake work done to it. My brakes were in good condition when I replaced the ball joints.
I try to do most of my own mechanical work but this has me stumped!!1


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

did you get the computer printout from the alignment with the specs from before and after sound like your caster is wrong but you would need to see what it is at to know for sure


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like they shimmed your front axle and if they did then they must of took the front brake or brakes off to shim it up.
Or did they put a shim under the leaf?

If they did it to the axle depending how much could be the reason your brakes are acting up as the pads will need to re seat them selfs with the diffrent angle OR they have the calper jammed so how when putting it back in.

I would check the tire presser I bet they pumped them up to max presser thinking you were low.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

these tire shops seem to forget the max pressure for the tire load is only for when the truck is at max loading. I always have to stand in the shop and remind them what pressure I want. whenever they argue with me I tell them the tread warranty is contingent on the propper air pressure, right? So if the tires are over inflated I loose the warranty, right? So, if you consistantly overinflate my tires causing me to void the tire warranty you are eating the tires. They usually get the point, and the manager usually understand but the monkeys in the bays are taught to simply follow directions on the screen and not think.

check your tire pressure- it's probabily set up to 80psi on all of them.


----------



## pminna (Jan 28, 2006)

clark lawn said:



> did you get the computer printout from the alignment with the specs from before and after sound like your caster is wrong but you would need to see what it is at to know for sure


I did get a printout and it shows that it is in specs.


----------



## pminna (Jan 28, 2006)

daninline said:


> Sounds like they shimmed your front axle and if they did then they must of took the front brake or brakes off to shim it up.
> Or did they put a shim under the leaf?
> 
> If they did it to the axle depending how much could be the reason your brakes are acting up as the pads will need to re seat them selfs with the diffrent angle OR they have the calper jammed so how when putting it back in.
> ...


I did check, they installed new cam shim on the upper ball joint.


----------



## pminna (Jan 28, 2006)

daninline said:


> Sounds like they shimmed your front axle and if they did then they must of took the front brake or brakes off to shim it up.
> Or did they put a shim under the leaf?
> 
> If they did it to the axle depending how much could be the reason your brakes are acting up as the pads will need to re seat them selfs with the diffrent angle OR they have the calper jammed so how when putting it back in.
> ...


Checked tire pressure, It was too high lower to 65 psi, took care of bouncing problem. thanks


----------



## pminna (Jan 28, 2006)

justme- said:


> these tire shops seem to forget the max pressure for the tire load is only for when the truck is at max loading. I always have to stand in the shop and remind them what pressure I want. whenever they argue with me I tell them the tread warranty is contingent on the propper air pressure, right? So if the tires are over inflated I loose the warranty, right? So, if you consistantly overinflate my tires causing me to void the tire warranty you are eating the tires. They usually get the point, and the manager usually understand but the monkeys in the bays are taught to simply follow directions on the screen and not think.
> 
> check your tire pressure- it's probabily set up to 80psi on all of them.


thanks checking the tire pressure, it was too high, lowered to 65 psi, it took care of the bouncing problem.


----------

